# Bucket seat -question about the foam



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I have one of them apart, and there is the layer of burlap, then I see what seems to be 2 different layers of foam. I thought there was only supposed to be one (?). If there is someone that has taken the seats apart and rebuilt them that could tell me, I would be very appreciative.
When I researched doing this, I only saw that there was the burlap on top of the springs, then the foam layer on top of that. Then, of course, the cover.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

actually, it's more like a carpet pad of some sort.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the second pad layer over the entire foam area or just on the center or sides?

Pics would be very helpful, too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's vital that the foam be the correct height. The new foam may be in one piece, but may be as thick as the original two pieces of foam. I would recommend burlap on both sides of the foam. I have actually used thin interior automotive carpet between the seat springs and seat cover on some seats at the re3commendation of an upholstery guy. Keeps the seat springs from being felt thru the seat of the pants. Good luck.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

The other padding was along the sides, where themain piece of foam tucked in to the side I will upload some pics tomorrow. I'm taking apart the drivers side bucket while I'm putting together the passenger side one. So that's helping some. 
I will putburlap on both sides of the foam, thanks for the tip Guy.
Thanks to both of you for the help, I'll get those pics on, and show the progress.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Adding a separate pad to the "wings" or bolster (sides) of the seat cushion helps create more of a bucket seat contour and feel, as well as creating a tight, smooth contour.

We'll know more when we see the pics, but I would guess the second layer of foam was added when the seats were re-covered or re-furbished at some point.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

here's a pic. I hope it is clear enough.
There is a layer of thin foam on top of one of the pieces of burlap as well.
JMT, the other foam is what you said, it's stuffed into the sides to fill out the "bucket" look. I didn't get any of that when I bought the replacement piece from Ames.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The natural colored cotton pad in the center seating area of your picture appears to be the original seat padding that was used in the 60's. (I worked at Fisher Body/GM; I recognize the material)

The cotton pads were added between the molded foam and the bottom of the trim covers to provide an initial comfort layer and to "fill out" the covers so they fit tightly without wrinkles.I used one additional layer of foam on the top surfaces of my bucket seats, along with an extra layer (approx. 1" thick) of non-woven polyester padding in the wings.

Adding these layers makes it harder to install the covers, but it makes the seats appear more contoured and enhances the "bucket" appearance and feel.

Check out posts #15, 16 & 17 in my build thread:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/68-gto-project-update-phase-1-a-39903/index2.html

Keep posting questions or send me a PM; I'll do my best to help.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks JMT, 
I appreciate that a lot. 
I'll take a look at the pics shortly.
I'm going to try to get some more done today,
then we're off for vacation for a week,
so if I don't get back to you, that's why.
Any suggestions as to what stores might carry
this type of material?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing, and I think it was Instg8ter that came up with it: you can use zip ties to hold everything in place in order to install the hog rings, a huge help on the front buckets. Much easier than needing 4 hands.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Guy,
I had seen that on a previous post,
I started using them already. What a life saver!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

As far as suppliers of the padding, I searched locally for upholstery suppliers. 
I had no problem finding several local companies that sold the padding products.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The earlier seats, such as yours typically used upholstery twine to tie the springs together and make them move as a unit. On top of that, was a burlap layer that was primarily used to keep the spring wire from cutting into the foam, the original burlap had an interwoven series of fine (maybe 22-24 awg) wire woven into it. The foam was then used for the shape and the cotton batting was used to finish out the contour and fill any voids. When I reupholster, I typically try to duplicate what the factory did (except, I haven't found burlap with the interwoven wire, (except on Al Knock Corvette kits)). I have found that much of the foam being offered today is overly large and tends to make the finished seat look a little over-stuffed. This settles a bit over time, but not entirely.

It's a bit of a gamble to try to trim the foam before use, so if you do, try to trim it on the back side away from the seating areas.


----------

